# old, mean and ugly



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Thought I'd change my avatar so ya'll could see who you're conversing with.

My apologies if the photo scares the kids or dog.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

It's a nice photo, thanks for sharing and you look good, I think you're only mean to yourself


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Dad?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

My wife is used to being scared first thing in the morning. You're good. :lol:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

My eyes!!!
Hehe


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Ah, come on! You're not mean!

(You warned us first...)


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

What a sweet little old teddy bear!

hahahahahahaha


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> It's a nice photo, thanks for sharing and you look good, I think you're only mean to yourself


Thank ya maam.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Yeow! Cover that thing up man! Just kidding. Good Pic.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm still laughing. Your not bad at all. I could deliver your mail everyday and you would have a bowel movement every time you see me, and I'm a sweetheart


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

jeep said:


> i'm still laughing. Your not bad at all. I could deliver your mail everyday and you would have a bowel movement every time you see me, and i'm a sweetheart


roflmao!


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Jeep said:


> I'm still laughing. Your not bad at all. I could deliver your mail everyday and you would have a bowel movement every time you see me, and I'm a sweetheart


now that's funny.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Well, Hells Bells, I got one eyebrow that sags, the opposite corner of my mouth that sags, I look like I am a stroke victim. And that is after a shower and smell goodies.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

ntxwheels said:


> Thought I'd change my avatar so ya'll could see who you're conversing with.
> 
> My apologies if the photo scares the kids or dog.


I seriously had to go look at your page, to see if you were my Uncle Carl. 
Glad to see you, and when I tried to post my picture, the NET went down for hours.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Jeep is lying, he once shared a photo of either his chickens or his kittens... Forgot but there was also a pic of him holding a baby, Mike is a handsome guy!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Jeep is lying, he once shared a photo of either his chickens or his kittens... Forgot but there was also a pic of him holding a baby, Mike is a handsome guy!


They were chickens and it wasn't a baby at all...the whole picture was Jeep...he has this thing growing from him...think of Total recall...


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I did a cameo in the same flick...


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Oh my, do they not have insurance for eyes in Canada. TG you got some vision issues lol.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Jeep said:


> Oh my, do they not have insurance for eyes in Canada. TG you got some vision issues lol.


hahaha Funny you should say that, I'm getting my laser eye surgery in 2 weeks


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> They were chickens and it wasn't a baby at all...the whole picture was Jeep...he has this thing growing from him...think of Total recall...
> View attachment 7663


Talk about Total Recall, I love the original one with Arnold Schwarzenegger.. Saw the new one few weeks ago and it was awful.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> hahaha Funny you should say that, I'm getting my laser eye surgery in 2 weeks


Well most of us knew you needed it after post number 15 above. Good on you...you might wanna get em done twice. Jeep is fugly...I know cause He just edged me out in the Bang em or bag em competition in back woods mississippi... He got 3 touchdowns in the bag em side and I only got two. and you know they don;t hand out those touch downs willy nilly....

lol....wadda fuk em I talkin bout anyways......LOL just bein silly...


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Jeep said:


> I'm still laughing. Your not bad at all. I could deliver your mail everyday and you would have a bowel movement every time you see me, and I'm a sweetheart


Yah! There ya go, bro! Hire yourself out as a fast-acting natural laxative 

(Jk)


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Well most of us knew you needed it after post number 15 above. Good on you...you might wanna get em done twice. Jeep is fugly...I know cause He just edged me out in the Bang em or bag em competition in back woods mississippi... He got 3 touchdowns in the bag em side and I only got two. and you know they don;t hand out those touch downs willy nilly....
> 
> lol....wadda fuk em I talkin bout anyways......LOL just bein silly...


I'm nearsighted, my vision is perfect for reading and seeing what's in front of me


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

See I am out of any running. I am glad my wife is farsighted 

And OSFG they were slow


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

thepeartree said:


> Yah! There ya go, bro! Hire yourself out as a fast-acting natural laxative
> 
> (Jk)


Hey wait a minute......I don't like you yet Peartree...so shut da fuk up....but that was funny...not funny ha ha...just funny all gay like.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I never understood that stuff...I'm near sighted so I can see near things ...or I'm far sighted so I can see far things....I'm stupid sighted cause I see stupid shit all the time.....or maybe I'm anti assholic sighted cause I can never see myself being an asshole.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Well then my sight is great your the perfect asshole. however, how does the pot call the kettle black


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I never see shit. That's why I always step in it.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Jeep said:


> Well then my sight is great your the perfect asshole. however, how does the pot call the kettle black


It simply says...."your the perfect asshole"...Hey pot....whats up?

kettle


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

ntxwheels said:


> Thought I'd change my avatar so ya'll could see who you're conversing with.
> 
> My apologies if the photo scares the kids or dog.


Did I just look in a mirror?....are you my lost brother?....


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> I never understood that stuff...I'm near sighted so I can see near things ...or I'm far sighted so I can see far things....I'm stupid sighted cause I see stupid shit all the time.....or maybe I'm anti assholic sighted cause I can never see myself being an asshole.


My arms just ain't long enough to see stuff close up anymore.. :ugeek:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ntxwheels said:


> My arms just ain't long enough to see stuff close up anymore.. :ugeek:


Without my reading glasses I have to put stuff up to my face close enough to nudge it with my nose.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

ntxwheels said:


> Thought I'd change my avatar so ya'll could see who you're conversing with.
> 
> My apologies if the photo scares the kids or dog.


Yay I love seeing real faces. And a handsome one it is too!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Denton said:


> Without my reading glasses I have to put stuff up to my face close enough to nudge it with my nose.


I would bet Denton is like me and a few other old farts here,cant see good enough to find my readers half the time!.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> I would bet Denton is like me and a few other old farts here,cant see good enough to find my readers half the time!.


Want to see Denton stumble around the house saying things no child, lady or gentleman should hear or say? Watch me looking for my walking-around glasses when I come out of the shower and can't remember where I left them. :lol:


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Denton said:


> Without my reading glasses I have to put stuff up to my face close enough to nudge it with my nose.


It's a good thing you're not a rattlesnake inspector.... Or a urologist!


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> I would bet Denton is like me and a few other old farts here,cant see good enough to find my readers half the time!.


Wife went shopping the other day and while she was gone I looked for my reading glasses. She was gone for roughly 3 hours and I still hadn't found them. When she got home I asked if she had seen them and she said, "there on your head". Well I immediately claimed I was having an attack of sometimers so I wouldn't look completely stupid.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

hehehe


----------

